# Encore + - Canadian shows and movies from the recent past



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I read about this on another website. Here's what they say on their YouTube channel:

"On ENCORE+ you’ll discover or rediscover memorable Canadian movies and TV shows. Comedies, dramas, children’s shows, docs, shorts, feature films – it’s all here for fans of all ages. Check out the playlists, where you’re sure to find something you’ll want to see. Subscribe and access new English and French content every week."

These weren't transferred from a VHS tape on the EP mode, these are crisp clear shows probably from the original sources.
Some of the shows include Due South, DaVincis Inquest, Degrassi Junior High, Mr. Dressup,  Little Mosque on the Prairie and various other shows and movies.

Here's the link to the channels homepage on YouTube: Encore +
You can also request shows in the comment section or the Discussion section.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2017)

Kenmac said:


> You can also request shows in the comment section or the Discussion section.


I'd go for Strange Brew and Rocky and Bullwinkle.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I'd go for Strange Brew and Rocky and Bullwinkle.


You should go to their channel page and request that in the Discussion section. I've thought of several Canadian shows I wouldn't mind seeing again and I'll probably head over this week and request them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2017)

Anyone remember Oogly Woogly The Worm That Lives In An Apple? He was very influential to me being the man I am today.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well one of my favourite shows period--Canadian or otherwise is Corner gas--have the first 5 seasons on DVD--and all the seasons & the movie are available to stream online...

So maybe Dr Bundolo?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Anyone remember Oogly Woogly The Worm That Lives In An Apple? He was very influential to me being the man I am today.


I remember a friend appeared on Miss Helen, and came home with one of her Oogly-Woogly drawings. I was quite disappointed to find that her drawings were not freehand. Someone - and it could have been her - pre-drew them in blue pencil that would not show up on camera, and she essentially free-traced the image with a marker when it came time to do the show. It was a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There's several St.John's-produced shows I'd like to see again: CODCO, Gullage's, Hatching, Matching, and Dispatching, and Up at Ours.

I enjoyed Due South, even if it was hokey. I mean, how can you NOT like a show with a deaf husky named Diefenbaker.
Current host of Quebec supershow _Tout le monde en parle_, Guy Lepage, used to co-star in a blackout sketch comedy show called _Un gars, une fille_ (A guy and a girl). It was a series of short battle-of-the-sexes sketches with a couple that was, by turns, naughty, politically incorrect, and put the folly of both partners on display. When I was going for language training, 16 years back, I would capture the captioning with my video card, print it out, and we would read the lines and replicate the show in class the next morning. A fun way to learn French...as regular folk speak it.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Lots of Quebec TV shows with English subtitles. Ooooo!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Xelebes said:


> Lots of Quebec TV shows with English subtitles. Ooooo!


I don't know if it's still on, but _Les Bougons_ was more Shameless than Shameless.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I remember this from my childhood...The Forest Rangers...ah nostalgia!

[video]




I read this was filmed around Toronto near the present day zoo or Mosport raceway site.

[video]


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Lot's of good nostalgic memory jogs, but as the thread title said, '*recent* past'.
So not really much that I can think of that would interest me, unless they have _Lexx, _but I'm not sure what qualifies as 'recent'.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I used to watch "Adventures in Rainbow Country" when I was young. It was filmed only about an hour from where we lived.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2017)

mhammer said:


> I remember a friend appeared on Miss Helen, and came home with one of her Oogly-Woogly drawings. I was quite disappointed to find that her drawings were not freehand. Someone - and it could have been her - pre-drew them in blue pencil that would not show up on camera, and she essentially free-traced the image with a marker when it came time to do the show. It was a bit of a disappointment.


The mayor of Ottawa looks like Oogly Woogly grown up.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

And of course, the SCTV parody


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

No _Beachcombers_? I'm out...................


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

i would love to find the cheesy movie "guitarman" anyone remember that one??


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2017)

all I could find was this


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Did anyone see Wheels Ontario on the Kroll Show?
For an American, he really nailed cheesy Canadian produced tv. I doubt Americans would have got half the references.


----------

